# Want to Rent in Southern Maine or New Hampshire or Mass



## HomeStead (Mar 5, 2010)

hi,

I'm looking for a place to rent in southern NH, Maine or somewhere in Mass that is rural, in the country, or small town.

Basically, I'll be commuting couple times a week to Boston, but I want to live in the country for a year or so by renting so I can decide what kind of land I want to buy in the future....

If you have a house, apartment, or whatever in a country setting that you would like to rent, let me know. 

I'm tired of living in the city. I like to hunt and fish. I'm recently retired military and have a pension so making payments won't be a problem. I have great credit and no debt.

thanks....


----------



## HomeStead (Mar 5, 2010)

anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Our son and DIL have a house in Camden, ME for sale and they will rent it, to the right person. It's 66 Start Rd, Camden, on Realtor.com or Zillow. I don't think the ad says they would rent it, but if you are interested, contact the realtor. If they tell you it's not for rent pm me. It's fairly rural, near the ocean and down the road from large lake, with room for animals and gardens.


----------



## HomeStead (Mar 5, 2010)

Molly Mckee said:


> Our son and DIL have a house in Camden, ME for sale and they will rent it, to the right person. It's 66 Start Rd, Camden, on Realtor.com or Zillow. I don't think the ad says they would rent it, but if you are interested, contact the realtor. If they tell you it's not for rent pm me. It's fairly rural, near the ocean and down the road from large lake, with room for animals and gardens.


thank you for the reply. I'll check it out and may be in touch. I have to commute to Boston for a while so not sure this could work any time soon. It's a beautiful place from the photos....


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

It's about 2.5-3 hours, farther than I'd want to commute!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

South of Portland has become kinda of "sketchy" IMO lots of drug related crime(Biddeford especially)....I'm near Waterville but my parents have an amazing property near kingfield (sugarloaf) that either they need to sell or have someone willing to rent and help with wood and snow chores....its 4 bdrm 2 bath, 5car garage, almost 50 acres with 1500 on sandy stream...deer and moose and trout in the back 40.... but no "jobs" in said area that pay more than $8 an hour


----------



## HomeStead (Mar 5, 2010)

mpillow said:


> South of Portland has become kinda of "sketchy" IMO lots of drug related crime(Biddeford especially)....I'm near Waterville but my parents have an amazing property near kingfield (sugarloaf) that either they need to sell or have someone willing to rent and help with wood and snow chores....its 4 bdrm 2 bath, 5car garage, almost 50 acres with 1500 on sandy stream...deer and moose and trout in the back 40.... but no "jobs" in said area that pay more than $8 an hour


thank you...I may PM you for pics. Still looking for something closer to Boston.


----------



## FrugalFannie (Jul 29, 2012)

HomeStead said:


> hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a place to rent in southern NH, Maine or somewhere in Mass that is rural, in the country, or small town.
> 
> ...


Check out Goffstown, NH. suburb of Manchester. close enough for commuting to Boston but north enough to access some good hunting land. just drove by 2 rentals today.


----------

